# Zukunftssicherheit von NTs



## ile (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo, wie ja sicher einige mitbekommen haben, müssen die Mainboardhersteller angeblich in 1-2 Jahren die Spannungen selbst auf 3,3 bzw. 5 Volt runterregeln: 

Seasonic X-400 und X-460 Netzteile @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

Bedeutet das, dass aktuelle NTs mit den dann erscheinenden Mainboards inkompatibel sind? Braucht man dann wieder ein neues NT?


----------



## Westcoast (30. Juni 2010)

wo hast du denn diese Information her ? kann auch nur gerüchteküche sein.
in  der ganze IT-geschichte gab es sowas nicht, dass ein netzteil nicht kompatibel ist . angeblich ist auch eine ungenaue beschreibung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Hör ich auch zum ersten mal. Poste mal bitte einen Link wo du das her hast, würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

hat zB der seasonic man hier erzählt

Seasonic X-400 und X-460 Netzteile @Computex 2010 | HardwareClips - Dein Hardware Video-Portal

aber abwarten und  trinken


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Öhm, hat er doch im Startpost verlinkt, oder doch nicht?


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

ach so ja XD

aber im endeffekt meint der Seasonic man ja auch DCtoDC NT die laufen ja auch wenn nur die 12V leitung belastet wird!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Trotzdem entsteht Wärme im NT. Wie soll das Seasonic die Wärme rausbekommen, wenn z.B. keine Gehäuselüfter verbaut sind?


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wo hast du denn diese Information her ? kann auch nur gerüchteküche sein.
> in  der ganze IT-geschichte gab es sowas nicht, dass ein netzteil nicht kompatibel ist . angeblich ist auch eine ungenaue beschreibung.



Ähm sry, 

aber es gab noch nie NT die nicht kompatibel waren?^^
Wie lang bist du schon dabei?! 
Was war mit dem Umstieg von 20pol auf 24pol? 
oder der 4pol stecker für die CPU? Ich hab mein Nt schon mehr als einmal wechseln müssen weil es mit dem MB nicht mehr kompatibel war.
Bei PCIe & Sata kannst grad weiter machen...da gibts aber zumindest adapter. da geb ich dir dann recht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Ganz ohne Belüftung geht das gar nie nicht!! Würde glaub ich gegen ein paar Naturgesetze vertsosen.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

das kleine 450 watt ist doch komplet passiv, redet doch grad davon oder?!
Kann mir schon vorstellen das es geht...wenn nicht zuviel leistung in wärme umgewandelt 
wird kriegst die temps sicher in griff. Bei passiv grafikkarten auch schon oft genug bewiesen das es geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Passive Grafikkarten haben aber große Kühlkörper, das Seasonic eben nicht.
Passive Grafikkarten werden bei Belastung schon mal recht warm, das Seasonic angeblich nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Ein 450 Watt Netzteil das fast keine Wärme entwickelt, was für einen Wirkungsgrad müsste so ein Teil haben. Irgentwie will das nicht in meinen Kopf, klar wenn dementspechende Kühllamällen hast ist es vieleicht möglich aber das soll ja bei diesem Seasonic nicht der Fall sein. Bei sehr guter Gehäusebelüftung aller Antec1200 vieleicht aber selbst da hab ich da meine Probleme.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

Also Hitzprobleme wird ein 460W Netzteil mit durchschnittlich 90% wohl weniger bekommen 

Bei 460W * 1,1 = 506W, also 46W Wärmeentwicklung ... eben diese 46W kann man relativ leicht auch passiv abführen vorallem bei angemessener Gehäusebelüftung ...

Was neue Netzteilstandarts angeht, da wird aus ner Mücke mal wieder ein riesen Elefant gemacht, Seasonic hat davon gesprochen das es für die Netzteilhersteller total super wäre wenn die Wandlung der kleinen Spannungen auf dem Board passieren würde ... ob das jemals eintritt ist allerdings mehr als fraglich, denn solche Entscheidungen treffen die Größen der Branche allen voran Intel außerdem gab es in den letzten Jahren bei neuen Standarts IMMER eine gewisse Übergangszeit ...

Beispiel, als der 24 Pin Stecker eingeführt wurde brauchte KEIN Board den unbedingt sodass man auch locker noch das alte NT weiternutzen konnte ... nicht umsonst hat man bis heute immernoch einen 20+4 ATX Stecker

Es wurden auch SATA und PCIe Stecker genannt oder auch der P4 Stecker, die konnte man alle per Adapter über den 4 Pin PATA Stromanschluss adaptieren ...


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

erzbaron hat recht, nebenbei läuft ein aktueller PC auch mit einem Uralt NT (atx 1.3) oder sagr älter dann aber mit adaptern!


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Juni 2010)

Das Netzteil ist sicher passiv zu betreiben, da gibt es keine Zweifel.
Aber selbst aktuelle Netzteile speisen den Strom für die 3,3V- und 5V Schiene doch schon aus der 12V Schiene, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

nur die DCtoDC netzteile!


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

jop ... aber immer schön aufpassen das es auch ATX ist ... hab mal mit deutlich jüngeren Jahren versucht ein ATX Netzteil für ein AT Mainboard zu nutzen und auch andersherum ^^ ... aber das ist richtig lange her ^^

Der einzige Nachteil ist, alte Rechner nutzen die 3,3 und 5V leitung stärker, das könnte n bissle blöd sein wenn man sich jetzt nicht grad ein Xilence oder LC gekauft  

@ DAEF13

Das machen nur moderne DC-DC Netzteil wie das Seasonic X-Series oder das Antec True Power New, "normale" Netzteile haben 2 Transformatoren, einen für 12V und einen für 5V aus welchem dann auch die 3,3V Rail generiert wird ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Schon klar das es geht, gibt ja auch das Fortron das passive ist. Aber Quanti hat sich ja gefragt ob es ohne Belüftung geht, also komplett ohne. Aber wenn du ein 450 Watt Netzteil voll Belastest wirst du selbst mit einem Antec1200 Probleme bekommen und die Wärmeentwicklung ist da schon erheblich. Mein 450Watt Dark Power hat Teilweise einen Wirkungsgrad von 87 Prozent, geringster Wert liegt bei 83 Prozent und das wird bei voll Last oder leichter über Last erheblich heiß, dreht da schon der Lüfter auf 800rpm auf ist zwar immer noch recht leise aber die Luft die hinten raus kommt hat schon über 50 Grad.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei 460W * 1,1 = 506W, also 46W Wärmeentwicklung ... eben diese 46W kann man relativ leicht auch passiv abführen vorallem bei angemessener Gehäusebelüftung ...


 
Das ist ja das Problem.
Soll dann auf der Nt Packung stehen "_nur in Verbindung mit einer Gehäusebelküfter betreiben_"? 
guck dir doch mal die Standard Office Rechner an. Da ist ein Boxed Lüfter drinne und der zweite Lüfter ist in der Regel der, der im NT drinne ist und die warme Luft aus dem Case zieht.
Was ist, wenn der NT Lüfter nicht mehr da ist?


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem.
> Soll dann auf der Nt Packung stehen "_nur in Verbindung mit einer Gehäusebelküfter betreiben_"?
> guck dir doch mal die Standard Office Rechner an. Da ist ein Boxed Lüfter drinne und der zweite Lüfter ist in der Regel der, der im NT drinne ist und die warme Luft aus dem Case zieht.
> Was ist, wenn der NT Lüfter nicht mehr da ist?




Dazu werd ich dir in paar tagen, wenn mein semi passiv Seasonic-x-650
im rechner ist mehr dazu sagen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Kannst du nicht vergleichen. Da ich mal davon ausgehen, dass du kein Boxed hast, dafür aber Gehäuselüfter, außerdem hat das ja einen Lüfter.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

@ Hulkhardy

Hast du das alles gemessen? 

@ Quanti

Wer kauft sich ein geschätzt 100€ Netzteil für einen 300€ Office PC? Da stimmen dann die relationen nicht ... 

Seasonic sprich mit der X-Series den Enthusiasten Markt an, sei es Leistungsfreaks oder Silentfreaks´, man will quasi jede Kundengruppe glücklich machen können ...

Aber rödel doch mal runter, ein "durchschnittlicher" Rechner zieht geschätzte 200W, macht bei 90% Effizienz eine Verlustleistung von unfassbaren 20W, bei niedrigerer Aufnahme und evtl. etwas schlechterer Effizienz siehts ähnlich aus ... und 20W ohne Lüfter abzuführen ist kein großes Problem ... allerdings wird Seasonic den Einsatz eines (langsam drehenden) Gehäuselüfters empfehlen ... 

Und auch wenn ich einigen Leuten die Illusion nehmen muss, ein komplett passives System mit schneller Hardware wird auch in Zukunft nicht realisierbar sein ...


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

@quenten
hehe, lies doch mal meine signatur XD
gehäuse lüfter hab ich erst seit paar wochen wieder drin. 
Davor hatte ich 2 jahre nur boxed und NT, ohne das geringste problemchen.

Aber seit dem umstieg von C2D auf C2Q war dann doch schluß mit dem semipassiven gamer rechner^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich ein geschätzt 100€ Netzteil für einen 300€ Office PC? Da stimmen dann die relationen nicht ...


 
Nun ja, es geht um Lautheit und einige wollen halt wenig Lärm haben, da wird dann investiert, also auch mal ein Office Rechner für 600€ angeschafft.
Ich rede nicht von den Rechnern, die 300€ kosten und hinten bei den Game/Hardwarezeitschriften drinne sind, wie One.de und Co.
Was da für NTs verbaut sind, weißt du sicher genau. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Seasonic sprich mit der X-Series den Enthusiasten Markt an, sei es Leistungsfreaks oder Silentfreaks´, man will quasi jede Kundengruppe glücklich machen können ...


 
Keine Frage, das können sie auch gerne machen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Und auch wenn ich einigen Leuten die Illusion nehmen muss, ein komplett passives System mit schneller Hardware wird auch in Zukunft nicht realisierbar sein ...


 
Das sollte jedem klar sein. 
Eine passiv gekühlte GTX 480 würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Wirkungsgrad hab ich natürlich nicht gemesen hab ich nachgelesen, das mit der Temperatur hab ich allerdings nachgemessen und die Lüfterdrehzahl hab ich auch ausgelesen. Was es ja zu klären gibt wenn du das Netzteil voll belastest kommt es ohen Luftzug aus, jetzt unabhängig von der Restlichen Hardware.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @quenten
> hehe, lies doch mal meine signatur XD
> gehäuse lüfter hab ich erst seit paar wochen wieder drin.
> Davor hatte ich 2 jahre nur boxed und NT, ohne das geringste problemchen.


 
Ich tippe mal nicht OC und das NT hatte einen Lüfter?


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

aber seasonic sagt ja man soll es im boden einbauen und öffnung nach oben das die wärme rauskann!
Warme luft steigt nach oben, erzeugt quasi nen leichten unterdruck im NT und dieses wird durch ansaugen von frischluft von außen kompensiert...und schon geht ein hauch von Luft durch das passive NT


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

Aber die Wärme staut sich ohne Gehäuselüfter im Case, der Boxed plärrt vor sich hin (ich denke mal, ein Office Rechner hat keine WaKü ) und dann wirds immer wärmer im Case, denn es ist ja nichts da, was die immer wärmer werdene Luft rausholt.
Ohne Deckellüfter wird das meiner Meinung nach nichts.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

@quanten

klar ohne oc  
über das brauch ma erst gar nicht reden,
der boxed mist hats nur dank undervoltage vom E8400 @3ghz 
und software gedrosselten Lüfter auf 900 u/min (sehr angenehm) unter last gebracht. 
Core temp bis max 70°c bei prime

update: ich hab im deckel löcher...da kommt die warme luft von allein raus. hab nen leichten kamin effeckt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Also doch nicht ohen Luftzug was ja im enteffekt einen Lüfter darstellt nur halt über umwegen.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

@ Quanti

Ne passiv gekühlte GTX480? Kein Problem ... solange du die nicht rumtragen willst  Da kann man bestimmt neben dem PC einen riesen Kupferblock hinstellen und den dan per Heatpipe mit der GTX 480 verbinden ... oder per Flüssigmetal mit ner elektromagnetischen Pumpe ...

Aber im Ernst, heute hat jeder Komplett PC min. 1 Lüfter drin und ein langsam drehender Lüfter @ vielleicht 600 U/Min wird völlig ausreichen und einen leichten Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu erzeugen ... das reicht für ein GUTES passives Netzteil und nicht für solche alten ineffizienten Klumpen wie die passiven Modelle von Forton ^^

@ Hulkhardy

Wenn aus deinem Netzteil 50°C heiße Luft kommt würde ich mir ehrlich  gesagt mal Gedanken über ein neues Netzteil machen ... 



Am einfachsten ist es doch wenn wir das Teil mal testen ... ich meld mich da gerne freiwillig ... mein Rechner geht mir grad tierisch auf den Wecker weil ich meinen provisorischen CPU Lüfter nicht regeln kann ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @quanten
> 
> klar ohne oc
> über das brauch ma erst gar nicht reden,
> ...


 
Das hab ich mir gedacht, aber 70° sind schon heftig.

Du hast nur deswegen Löcher im Deckel, weil man dort eigentlich Lüfter reinbaut.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

> Das hab ich mir gedacht, aber 70° sind schon heftig.
> 
> Du hast nur deswegen Löcher im Deckel, weil man dort eigentlich Lüfter reinbaut.



70°C  1 mal die woche hat ihm wohl auch nicht geschadet  
Beim zocken kommst ja nicht mal auf 60°
mein quad hat des schon fast im idle, DAS macht mir sorgen^^

Wenn die neuen NT aber zu lang sind und die hälfte abdecken montierst auch du keinen lüfter mehr dort dran


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

@ Erzbaron die 50Grad gelten bei Voll Last - leichte Über Last. Also PII 920+4890+9800GT und den Rest halt alles übertaktet, komm da auf 480 Watt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> Wenn die neuen NT aber zu lang sind und die hälfte abdecken montierst auch du keinen lüfter mehr dort dran


 
Was meinst du jetzt, verstehe das nicht genau?


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

@erzbaron 

hier ist der Erste Passiv Kühler für die GTX 480

http://www.delmas.de/delmas_neu/img/16-KDL-VA_WEB.jpg


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @ Erzbaron die 50Grad gelten bei Voll Last - leichte Über Last. Also PII 920+4890+9800GT und den Rest halt alles übertaktet, komm da auf 480 Watt.


 
Dauerhaft ist das aber alles andere als die optimalste Lösung ...  zumal bei Vollast die Effizienz wieder sinkt ^^


edit: @ Piou, das schaut mir aber eher wie ein Radiator für die GTX480 aus ... fehlt nur noch ein angemessener Lüfter soeiner zum Beispiel ^^ http://www.hostblogger.de/blog/uploads/2009/06/self_made_klimaanlage.jpg


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab im deckel löcher für eigentlich nen lüfter, das mir schon klar  den hab ich aber schon 
vor über vier jahren rausgerissen....
die neuen NT sind nun aber so lang, das sie die befestigungslöcher für nen lüfter verdecken...
war zumindest beim XFX so, ich geh davon aus das mein neues seasonic auch nicht arg viel
kürzer ausfalllen wird.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

@ poiu
lol, der ist aber kompakt  die abwärme kannst sogar noch in der industrie verkaufen um
die hallen aufzuwärmen ^^

Ham so nen ding tatsächlich schon mal verbaut...zur Ölkühlung, warn 2 * 250kw motoren an der maschine. Mit der abwärme wurde die halle geheizt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> Ich hab im deckel löcher für eigentlich nen lüfter, das mir schon klar  den hab ich aber schon
> vor über vier jahren rausgerissen....
> die neuen NT sind nun aber so lang, das sie die befestigungslöcher für nen lüfter verdecken...
> war zumindest beim XFX so, ich geh davon aus das mein neues seasonic auch nicht arg viel
> kürzer ausfalllen wird.


 
Du meinst jetzt wenn du es im boden verbaust, dann ist die Öffnung vom Case nicht da, wo der Lüfter vom NT ist, eben weil das NT so lang ist?
Jop, ist bei meinem Dark Power auch so, daher habe ich es umgedreht eingebaut.


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

ja ein Radiator wohl für ein Industrie Trafo

der ist besser XD

http://img.directindustry.com/images_di/photo-g/panel-radiator-for-transformer-384976.jpg

hier die Fertig wasser gekühlte Quadro GTX 480

http://img.directindustry.com/images_di/photo-g/transformer-cooler-384883.jpg


 wird aber bissl offtopic


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

Naja wir haben ja auch keinen Diskussionsthread mehr ... also nisten wir uns hier ersteinmal ein


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

@ quantenslipstream
ok jetzt glaub red ma total aneinander vorbei 
vlt hilft das bild etwas...ist aber auch egal. 
neues case muß eh früher oder später her wenn ich auf H50 oder mugen2 
umsteigen will.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

hmm, hoffentlich find ich nen bohrer um die wände des hauses durchzubohren 
für deinen vorgeschlagenen radiator^^

denkst du man kann an dem teil auch noch nen Intel Atom anschließen, 
oder ist sie dafür schon zu unterdimensioniert? XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Wisst ihr wie ein Kuckuk seine Kinder groß zieht, änlich machen wir es gerad hir, also was solls. Was meint ihr was ist die höchste Verlust Leistung in Watt was man noch gerade so passive kühlen kann. Ich persönlich denkte ab 60 Watt wirds echt schwiierig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream
> ok jetzt glaub red ma total aneinander vorbei
> vlt hilft das bild etwas...ist aber auch egal.
> neues case muß eh früher oder später her wenn ich auf H50 oder mugen2
> umsteigen will.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Case?
Kannst du mal ein Bild machen, wo man mehr sehen kann?

Ich meine jetzt beim Case den Einbauplatz unten. Wenn das NT zu lang ist, ist der Lüfter des NT nicht mehr dort, wo das Gehäuse die Öffnung hat.


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

schau dir meinen XFX review an...da hab ich noch paar bilder...
glaub solangsam weiß ich was du vlt. meinst^^
NT unten im case und lüfter saugt von unten luft an?
mein case dürfte 6 jahre alt sein...hat auch nur platz für 80mm lüfter

bei mir ist es jetzt so, das das NT (oben montiert) zuuu lang ist, und so die öffnung im oberen deckel verdeckt hat.
hat sich da doch ein wenig getan die letzten jahre


----------



## Erzbaron (30. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie ein Kuckuk seine Kinder groß zieht, änlich machen wir es gerad hir, also was solls. Was meint ihr was ist die höchste Verlust Leistung in Watt was man noch gerade so passive kühlen kann. Ich persönlich denkte ab 60 Watt wirds echt schwiierig.


 
Passiv kann man vieles kühlen ... es kommt aufs drumherum an, zum Beispiel beim BTX Standart hätten 2 lumpige Lüfter ausgereicht weil der Luftstrom fast alle Teile semipassiv gekühlt hätte ...

Aber ich weiss schon was du meinst und in einem normalen ATX Tower sind 60W schon ganz realistisch ... evtl. noch ein bissle mehr ...


----------



## poiu (30. Juni 2010)

h50 kanst du wohl vergessen, bekannter hatte damit schlechtere Temps als mit einem Mugen 2 XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Dann hat der aber was falsch gemacht, hab meinen geliebten IFX-14 gegen die H50 getauscht und bin hell auf begeistert allerdings muss man den Lüfter tauschen und statts einen zwei drauf machen, also push and pull. Dann hat der Mugen2 aber sowas von keiner Changse mehr!!


----------



## roheed (30. Juni 2010)

so schnell kommt von vom NT über grafikkarten zur cpu kühlung XD
Ham ma noch ein thema vergessen? achja HDD 3,5" vs 2,5" im raid0 für mehr stille XD
ich probiers aber echt grad ^^ will meine 3,5 raid gegen 2,5 tauschen. da bin ich echt mal gespannt drauf


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass aktuelle NTs mit den dann erscheinenden Mainboards inkompatibel sind? Braucht man dann wieder ein neues NT?


Ja, das bedeutet das.

Bei einigen Geräten würde ein Adapter (bzw neue Kabel) funktionieren, hier brauchst aber was mit der sog. DC-DC Technologie.


----------



## ile (1. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, das bedeutet das.
> 
> Bei einigen Geräten würde ein Adapter (bzw neue Kabel) funktionieren, hier brauchst aber was mit der sog. DC-DC Technologie.



Zum Kotzen!


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Juli 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Zum Kotzen!


 
Warum jetzt schon aufregen?? Nicht ist garnix beschlossen ... und zu einer Änderung der ATX Normen brauchts mehr als nur den Wunsch der Netzteilhersteller ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Ist wie mit USB 3. Da hat das auch mehrere Jahre gedauert, bis was passiert ist und so schnell ändert man nicht einfach eine Spezifikation. Man erwweitert sie höchsten, denn das ist günstiger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juli 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Zum Kotzen!


Nö, warum?!
Ist doch auch abzusehen...

Ganz ab davon geht so ein Umbruch auch nicht von heut auf morgen!
Siehe BAT to ATX.
Da gabs auch noch laange Zeit Boards, die beide Stecker hatten (und dementsprechend die 3,3V Leitung nicht brauchten).
Auch sahen die ersten ATX Netzteile den AT Vertretern sehr sehr ähnlich, es wurd nur etwas zusätzliche Elektronik dran geklatscht...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen X2 6000+ eine 9800GT, beide sehr stark übertaktet, 2 Festplatten, 4G Ram, ein Jahr ohne Probleme mit einem 250 Watt noname Netzteil betrieben, und auch noch mit so einem halben Netzteil wie sie  manchmal in so minni Systemen verbaut werden, betrieben. Ich bin völlig fassungslos, das es funktioniert hat und dann noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlilch wars immer kurz vorm Abbrennen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Am Wochenende bekomme ich es, dann poste ich mal den Aufkleber und mach ein Bild von den Innerreien, wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte würd ich es immer noch nicht glauben.


----------



## Erzbaron (1. Juli 2010)

@ Hulkhardy

Was heisst für dich NoName?? Der Rechner stellt ein einfaches Delta oder FSP in OEM Qualität vor keine unglaubliche Herausforderung ... unter Vollast dürfte das Netzteil gut ausgelastet sein ... aber im Idle kein Problem ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Wird sicher ein Netzteil eines Komplettrechners sein, sind also nicht unbedingt schlecht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub halt nicht das es was dolles sein kann. Der hat damals ein Gehäuse gekauft für ca. 40€ und da war das Netzteil dabei. Dan können die bestimmt kein Delta einbauen das rechnet sich doch garnicht. Na ich mach mal die Fotos dann könnt ihr mir ja mehr sagen. Die CPU mus so 140 Watt geschluckt haben und die übertaktete 9800GT auch 160 Watt und dann noch der Rest???? Das kann doch net sein, aber ich habs gesehen.......!


----------



## poiu (1. Juli 2010)

40€ Oo klingt ach so einem MS Tech Crap, aber mal sehen vielleicht werden wir überrascht


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub halt nicht das es was dolles sein kann. Der hat damals ein Gehäuse gekauft für ca. 40€ und da war das Netzteil dabei. Dan können die bestimmt kein Delta einbauen das rechnet sich doch garnicht. Na ich mach mal die Fotos dann könnt ihr mir ja mehr sagen. Die CPU mus so 140 Watt geschluckt haben und die übertaktete 9800GT auch 160 Watt und dann noch der Rest???? Das kann doch net sein, aber ich habs gesehen.......!


 
Also als Händler kostet ein 300W Delta Netzteil 10€ im Einkauf 

Aber ne 9800GT schluckt keine 160W ... nie im Leben ... und die CPU auch nicht ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Da muss man schon kräftig übertakten um da hinzu kommen. 
Die 9800GT hat ebenso wie die 8800GT einen Stromanschluss für PICe. kann also maximal 150 Watt aufnehmen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt da hab ich ein bischen großzügik gerechnet aber dennoch muss das Netzteil überbelastet gewesen sein und das auf dauer, und dennoch hats gehalten. Na mal gespannt wenn ichs bekomm, vieleicht hat es doch mehr Watt als er gesagt hat, er meinte allerdings das 250 Watt drauf stehen. 
Der 6000+ hatte doch 125 Watt+ übertaktung....das kommt schon hin mit 140 Watt denke ich, das mit der 9800GT klaub ich auch, nah mal sehen. Vieleicht ist des Rätselsl lösung ganz einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Der 6000+ hat eine TDP von 125 Watt, das heißt aber nicht, dass er 140 Watt zieht, wenn er übertaktet ist. Außerdem kannst du den eh nicht wirklich gut übertakten.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juli 2010)

Den X2 6000 gibts als 90nm und 65nm Variante, wobei letztere "nur" eine TDP von 89W hat ... 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Pics


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Pics


 
Zieh 'ne Nummer.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zieh 'ne Nummer.


 
22987 ... kann ja nicht mehr so lange Dauern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Hab ein paar mehr Datene. Das Gehäuse ist von OPC und das Netzteil soll ein Flex 300 Watt Slim, sein. Sagt euch das was, mir leider nicht.


----------



## roheed (2. Juli 2010)

mein kollege hat auch nur nen enermax 320watt NT und betreibt damit 
nen OC Q9450, 9600GT, 4-5 Hdd, 3 Sat-Karten, Soundblaster karte, Wasserkühlung und was weiß ich nicht noch alles XD Und das teil reicht auch voll und ganz aus ohne probs!

Diese riesen Watt werte sind mehr marketing als wirklich sinnvoll (wenn man nicht grad SLI und so nen zeug macht), meine meinung!
Aber der mensch ist halt einfach mal so gestrickt, viel hilft sicher auch viel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit ein Bild hoch zu laden, er schreibt nur, "Sende Anfrage an Xtreme.pcgameshardware...." da bleibt er hängen, jemand ne Idee!
Also auf dem Netzteil steht, M.O.D. (tm)
Model.:AP-300X
+3.3V 20A
+5V 25A
+12V 13A
Total Power 300Watt MAX. 250Watt rated
So mehr steht nicht drauf, kann jetzt leider keine Bilder hochladen, keine Ahneung wos hengt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Dann benutzt doch abload.de oder so.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Juli 2010)

ATNG POWER CO., LTD.

Das Ding pfiff vermutlich ausm letzten Loch ^^


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juli 2010)

Was is rated? Und auf der +12V schiene komm ich mit 12V*13A auf 156W, eigentlich is das Ding mit Prozzi und Board schon komplett ausgelastet


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

Hmm, 180 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, dann die Reserve, das NT ist kurz vorm Wegbrennen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

Hir entlich die Bilder, ging aber nur mit meinem 10 Jahre alten Laptop!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Na und was meint ihr zu den Bildern? Wenn jemand noch ein schrottigeres Netzteil findet, was ich aber nicht glaub, na dann her mit den Bildern. Ist so ziemlich das übelste was ich je gesehen hab!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juli 2010)

Was ich meine:
Kauf dir 'ne (halbwegs) anständige Cam und machs noch mal...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2010)

Ja, die Bilder sind echt nicht gut, man erkennt ja nicht mal Einzelheiten.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2010)

joop ist nicht böse gemeint aber entweder die CAM ist Schrott oder du machst was falsch, Beleuchtung usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja ich weiß, Handycam halt, sorry. Aber was willst du den genau erkennen?? Wenn du irgentwelche Aufdrucke der Bauteile lesen willst, dann sag bescheit dann poste ich die wenn du willst.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juli 2010)

Heyho liebe Netzteilfreunde und solche die es werden wollen ,

ich hab grad mal wieder ne nette Stroy aus meiner Tätigkeit im PC Notdienst ...

Zum Fall: Heute Nachmittag erhielt ich den Anruf das ein "neuer" Komplett PC, gekauft bei ebay schon unter Word und Co. abschmiert, entweder das Bild friert ein oder der ganze PC kackt komplett ab ...

Also ich hin gefahren (12km) und schau mir die Möhre mal an, folgende Konfig hatte der

Intel Q6600 cooled by AC Alpine 7 GT
1GB RAM (2x 512MB DDRII)
Biostar Geforce 7050 Board
HD 3870 512MB
gruseliges Gehäuse aus papierdünnem Blech und mit 1!!! 80mm Lüfterplatz
Maxsilent Netzteil mit 410W

Auf die Frage nach dem Preis kam nur 399€ und kostenloser Versand  von Privat per Sofortkauf ... 

Der Rechner startete relativ zügig und die Temperaturen waren ganz ok ... also hab ich mir mal das Netzteil angeguckt ... ich poste mal die Daten

MS-410 3,3V-28A / 5V-30A / 12V-15A

 ... mein Gedanke >> *lol* <<

Die Aussage des Kunden war cool als ich ihm gesagt hab das sein Netzteil kacke ist und ich ihm ein 350W Delta einbauen möchte "Ey, biste nicht ganz dicht? Altes Netzteil hat 400W, neues 350W, willst du mich verarsche?" Der Wortlaut war wirklich so ^^

Ich konnte ihn aber dennoch überreden sich mein 350W Delta anzuschauen ... also eingebaut und die ganze Kiste lief sowas von super  das Delta hat übrigens 17 + 14A auf der 12V ^^

Also, die Abrechnung für den Kunden 399€ für einen grottigen PC ausgegeben (hab ich ihm auch klar gemacht ^^) und heute nochmal 100€ für den Notdienst inkl. neuem Netzteil ... ich hab alle Kosten abgezogen 70€ verdient für knapp 40 Minuten Arbeit ... UND ich kann euch gruselige Bilder von dem Maxsilent Netzteil zeigen  sh Anhang achja und der Kunde spart jetzt ein bissle und dann wird die Möhre aufgerüstet ^^


----------



## soulpain (4. Juli 2010)

Das Design kenne ich noch von Casecom, ist das schlechtests Netzteil, was ich bis dato getestet habe. Ist fast in die Luft gefolgen und lag bei 6% unter Sollwert auf den kleinen Schienen, aber mit Überspannung auf 12V. Wirklich tolle Leistung.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein Design, seit ihr sicher das dass Jemand Entwickelt hat,  vielleicht sind rein zufällig paar Elektronik Komponenten in eine Kiste gefallen und dann kam "so was" bei raus ??


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Juli 2010)

@ Soulpain

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir schon gedacht  Auf den Bildern kommt die gruselige Verarbeitung noch nicht so rüber ... aber ich sags mal so, die Schaltkreise die wir in der 4ten Klasse (Werkunterricht) gemacht haben sahen professioneller aus ... und wenn ich schon sehe das die PFC Drossel irgendwo im Gehäuse festgeschraubt ist  ...

@ Piou

Chinesischer Hinterhof


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> @ Piou
> 
> Chinesischer Hinterhof



meinst eher Chinesische Müllkippe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Das einzige was einem Leien wie mir auffält ist, das die Platine doch sehr "übersichtlich" bestückt ist. Was ich damit sagen will da hat offentsichtlich jemand an Bauteilen gespart.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2010)

Poste das ganze bitte auch noch im Netzteilinnereien Thread, schön mit ein paar Kommentaren


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Mach ich doch glatt Stefan


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Kunden war cool als ich ihm gesagt hab das sein Netzteil kacke ist und ich ihm ein 350W Delta einbauen möchte "Ey, biste nicht ganz dicht? Altes Netzteil hat 400W, neues 350W, willst du mich verarsche?" Der Wortlaut war wirklich so ^^


 
Jo, sowas kenne ich auch, allerdings im PC Laden drinne. 
Hat einem Kollegen ein 800 Watt Xilence aufgeschwatzt, weil der Verkäufer mein, sein Bequiet Dark Power Pro (550 Watt) hat nicht genug Power für die 5850, die er sich in dem Laden gekauft hatte.

Ich also mit ihm hin und Xilence umgetauscht (40 Mücken zurück bekommen ) und 10 Minuten über Netzteile mit dem gelabert.
Der Typ hat sowas von Null Ahnung, das ist schlimm, dass sowas im PC Laden arbeitet. 

Hab jedenfalls einen anderen Kunden, der nach uns dran war, erst mal gesagt, was er bei sich ändern soll (der hatte eine Einkaufsliste ).
Und der PC Typ hat blöd geglotzt. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> achja und der Kunde spart jetzt ein bissle und dann wird die Möhre aufgerüstet ^^


 
Na ja, wenn die GTX 480 kommt, braucht er wieder ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn das nicht genau das Gegenteil meiner Arbeitsweise wäre hätte ich dem Kunden auch ein megafettes 800W Netzteil mit unterirdischer Effizienz aufgequatscht ... aber da ich viel Wert auf seriöse Arbeit lege und das den Kunden auch rüberbringe in dem in denen erkläre warum ein 350W Delta OEM Netzteil besser als ein 750W Combat Power ist ... 

Anschauungsobjekte hab ich auch immer dabei  und das Maxsilent wird mir zukünftig als absolutes Negativbeispiel dienen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht genau das Gegenteil meiner Arbeitsweise wäre hätte ich dem Kunden auch ein megafettes 800W Netzteil mit unterirdischer Effizienz aufgequatscht ... aber da ich viel Wert auf seriöse Arbeit lege und das den Kunden auch rüberbringe in dem in denen erkläre warum ein 350W Delta OEM Netzteil besser als ein 750W Combat Power ist ...


 
Verstehe ich aber trotzdem nicht. Verdient er denn mehr an ein 40€ Xilence als an ein 120€ Enermax?

Wenn ich PC Laden Besitzer bin und einen Kunden vor mir habe, dann versuche ich auch ihm ein Teil eine Nummer besser zu verkaufen, damit ich mehr Umsatz mache (bzw. dadurch hoffe mehr Gewinn zu erziehen).
Statt eines 870er Brett würde ich ihm dann ein 890GX Brett aufschwatzen oder sonst was.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

hey, 

wenn der post schon zum "horror" NT thread ausgeartet ist, 
will ich nochmal mein "schätzle" Sinan 530 Watt NT posten...
der eine oder andere hats ja schon mal gesehen. 

Läuft mittlerweile 4 jahre im rechner, super silent im idle und sonst war ich auch recht zufrieden damit.

Von der Ausstatung her absoluter müll...
kein PCIe Stecker, nur 2 mal sata! CPU nur 4 pins ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Ein Bild von der Platinenunterseite bekommst du nicht hin, oder?


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

hinbekommen schon, 
aber das NT ist ja mittlerweile wieder im rechner verbaut
für die Übergangszeit vom XFX zum Seasonic X-650W.

Der Lüfter ist echt das geilste am ganzen NT, wenn ich den ausbau und den evtl. weiterverbau
kann ich vlt noch bilder machen. zur zeit wie gesagt eher schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

vielleicht schaffst du es noch, mich würde die Lötqualität interessieren.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

aber das lustige, meinem kleinen cousen ist der rechner vor paar wochen auch vereckt...
drei mal darfst raten welches NT ebenfalls verbaut war XD
Die haben ne eingebaute 4 jahres Haltbarkeitsdatum eingebaut^^


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Das Teil hast du doch jetzt nicht wirklich wieder eingebaut ???  Mutig ... vorallem die ganzen braunen Flecken an Spulen und Kondis stimmen einen doch schon richtig positiv das es sich um ein hochwertiges und gutes Netzteil handelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Pfff... braune Flecken.... 
Da ist mal Cola reingetropft, das ist alles.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

@ erzbaron
was hät ich den machen sollen ?^^ ganz ohne nt läuft halt gar nix.
Hab noch ein NT daheim aber das ist so alt, das hat sogar nur 20pin fürs MB

Das seasonic ist noch unterwegs


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

cola?! aber in china schon XD 
Das zeug scheint absicht zu sein, so wie es im ganzen NT verteilt ist


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Hmm, wie wärs damit den Rechner mal 2-3 Tage ausgeschaltet lassen und ins Freibad gehen und dort n Mädel aufreißen ... und mit der dann die Wartezeit lustig zum fortpflanzen nutzen??  

Macht Spass ... und wenn das neue Netzteil da ist meldest dich einfach nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Oder endlich mal wieder mit sich selbst spielen als mit dem Rechner.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

lol das sagen grad die richtigen


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Ist ja auch blöd ohne Internet 

Oder meinst du an sich rumspielen lassen? Da sind wir aber wieder bei meinem Vorschlag ... sind ja seine Vorlieben die er ausleben kan ^^






edit: Warum, nur weil wir und den ganzen Tag hier im Forum rumtreiben? Ich könnte auch arbeiten .. aber ... nö ^^


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

mich hier wie ein kellerkind darstellen ohne mich nur im geringsten zu kennen
aber selber den ganzen tag hier im forum sein und fast in jedem post irgendwas reinschreiben
aber einen auf cool tun als ob man selber ja "locker" drei tage ohne rechner könnte lol

sry, kommt aber nicht glaubhaft rüber


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Drei Tage ohne Rechner geht bei meinem Job schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> mich hier wie ein kellerkind darstellen ohne mich nur im geringsten zu kennen
> aber selber den ganzen tag hier im forum sein und fast in jedem post irgendwas reinschreiben
> aber einen auf cool tun als ob man selber ja "locker" drei tage ohne rechner könnte lol
> 
> sry, kommt aber nicht glaubhaft rüber


 
Verstehst du keinen Spass? 

Ich hatte mal 2 Wochen kein Internet (Urlaub und DSL Leitung wurde neu verlegt) ... eine verdammt schwere Zeit sag ich dir ^^


edit: @ Quanti, geht mir nicht anders ^^ ... und leider leider brauch ich für unser Webportal auch immer nen Internetanschluss im Büro ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 2 Wochen kein Internet (Urlaub und DSL Leitung wurde neu verlegt) ... eine verdammt schwere Zeit sag ich dir ^^


 
Als ich mit meiner Frau auch Hochzeitsreise in Kalifornien war, habe ich in den drei Wochen nur einmal nach meinen Mails geguckt, und das war am zweiten Tag. 
Es geht auch ohne, ob es aber auch wirklich geht, liegt an den Leuten, die dabei sind. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: @ Quanti, geht mir nicht anders ^^ ... und leider leider brauch ich für unser Webportal auch immer nen Internetanschluss im Büro ^^


 
Ich brauche einen zu Hause. 
Da ich meine Daten aufm Firmenlappi mit denen des Firmenservers synchronisieren muss, täglich.


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

in schriftform ist immer schwer rauszulesen was spaß ist und wo beleidigen anfängt^^

naja wie auch immer... 
in der heutigen zeit wird wohl 99% unserer generation verrecken wenn sie eine woche keinen rechner zur verfügung hätten ^^
beruflich mal ausgeklammert, da geht bei mir leider auch fast gar nix ohne die kisten


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Da musst du mehr auf die Smileys achten ... dann merkste auch das wir nur Spass machen ^^

Ansonsten will dich ja hier niemand beleidigen ... aber ein bissle Spass muss nunmal sein  Das Thema Netzteile ist ja schon Ernsthaft genug ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Lest euch mal den 12.00 Uhr Post durch, zum Thema singel oder Multi Rail!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...reezes-bei-win-7-vista-xp-installation-5.html


----------



## roheed (5. Juli 2010)

hä?
hast du vlt den falschen link gepostet?^^
der letzte beitrag war dort um 11 uhr und nix über single oder multirail 

edit: oh nach anmeldung ist er auf 12 uhr gesprungen^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Was ich damit sagen wollte, die Absicherung hat nicht gegriffen und Mainboard und Graka gleich zweimal geröstet. Das ist halt die Gefahr wenn du zu viel Ampere auf einer Leitung hast. Das meinte ich wegen singel oder multi Rail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> hey,
> wenn der post schon zum "horror" NT thread ausgeartet ist,
> will ich nochmal mein "schätzle" Sinan 530 Watt NT posten...



Mach das bitte hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stefans-netzteil-innereien-bilder-thread.html


Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ist ja auch blöd ohne Internet


Och, man gewöhnt sich dran 
Wenn man halbwegs beschäftigt ist, kann man damit leben, zumindest ich konnts von Freitag Mittag bis Sonntag morgen


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mach das bitte hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stefans-netzteil-innereien-bilder-thread.html
> 
> Och, man gewöhnt sich dran
> Wenn man halbwegs beschäftigt ist, kann man damit leben, zumindest ich konnts von Freitag Mittag bis Sonntag morgen


 
hmmm ... ohne Internet müsste ich mich in dem von dir genanten Zeitraum mit meiner Lebensgefährtin unterhalten ... hmmmm ...  die quatscht aber schon die restliche Woche so viel ^^


edit: Ihr wolltet ja noch ne Meinung zur Lötqualität hören ... Die ist, für mich sehr überraschend relativ gut ... nicht groß rumgesaut, sauber verteilt ... hab da schon wesentlich schlimmers gesehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Jungs übertreibt es nicht so mit off tropic, es ging schon mal ein Thread verloren ihr errinert euch. So jetzt dürft ihr mich weiter ignoirieren. edit: hats sich erledigt. @ Erzbaron


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: Ihr wolltet ja noch ne Meinung zur Lötqualität hören ... Die ist, für mich sehr überraschend relativ gut ... nicht groß rumgesaut, sauber verteilt ... hab da schon wesentlich schlimmers gesehen


 
Das klingt ja sehr interessant.
Dann scheint Superblume ja ein grundlegendes Problem zu haben. 



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> So jetzt dürft ihr mich weiter ignoirieren.


 
Wer bist du nochmal?


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2010)

Jungs, btt, heißt das ich kann in 2 Jahren mein schönes treues Purepower in die Tonne treten? Dann fang ich aber an zu weinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Wieso erst in zwei Jahren...?


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2010)

Oh das kann doch nicht sein 
weil ich in 2 Jahren mal evtl ein neues Mobo kaufe
Edit: oder meinst du damit dass das PurePower eh nicht so gut ist  ? Weiß ich selbst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Quanti neigt nur hin und wieder zum leicht zynischem Humor!!! Das Netzteil kannst du auch noch in drei Jahren ohne Probleme benutzen, das garantiere ich dir.


----------



## Shi (5. Juli 2010)

Auch mit da erscheinenden MoBos ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Klar, wenn sich da mal was ändern sollte, dann dauert das noch länger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2010)

Diese neuen Mobos mit der geänderten Stromversorgung existieren noch garnicht und wenn sie es mal tun ist es immer noch ne Frage ob sie sich durchsetzen. Ich denke da an den AMR Port an das neue Gehäusekonzept und und und von den Sachen hat nach erscheinung kein Mensch mehr was gehört also mach dich locker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an BTX, das Intel auch durchdrücken wollten und womit sie auf die Nase gefallen sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Juli 2010)

Zumal neue Standards noch garnicht veröffentlicht wurden ... das einzige was bis jetzt bekannt ist ist der Wunsch EINES Netzteilherstellers ... und bis sich die Brenche einig ist werden noch locker ein paar Jahre ins Land ziehen ... aber wer sich jetzt ein neues Netzteil kauft und zu einem mit DC-to-DC Technolgie greift macht schonmal perspektivisch alles richtig ...


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil kannst du auch noch in drei Jahren ohne Probleme benutzen, das garantiere ich dir.


 
fix is nix!
manchmal kann sich auch ein immer wieder hoch angepriesenes markennetzteil als kompletter hüftschuss erweisen. doch gibt es ohne zweifel netzteile, die eine weitaus geringere ausfallquote aufweisen als andere, und daher empfehlenswerter wären...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2010)

Jop, die Masse machts eben. 
Wenn von 1000 verkauften Xilence 57 kaputt gehen, weil sich 57 Leute eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft haben und bei den Enermaxen von 100 verkauften 6 kaputt gehen, weil im Suff Bier ins NT gekippt wurde (), hat Xilence so gesehen eine geringere Ausfallquote.


----------



## thysol (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich glaube aktuelle Netzteil wird mann locker noch in 2 Jahren verwenden koennen. Eine komplett neue Technologie setzt sich so schnell nicht durch. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass sie sich durchsetzen wird.


----------



## schlappe89 (6. Juli 2010)

Was ist eigendlich der Sinn von der ganzen Sache? Ich habs noch nicht verstanden. Warum soll die Spannung auf dem Mainboard umgewandelt werden?


----------



## thysol (6. Juli 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich der Sinn von der ganzen Sache? Ich habs noch nicht verstanden. Warum soll die Spannung auf dem Mainboard umgewandelt werden?



Stimmt. Dass ist doch eigentlich quatsch. Wenn der Strom naemlich nur mit 3V und 5V vom Netzteil zum Mainboard fliesst ist die Verlustleistung groesser.


----------

